# Brian Hughes / CeltThulu / AnIrishVoid / "Sabrina Steele"



## chimpburgers (Jun 26, 2016)

I forgot about this guy, but he seemed butthurt enough from the doxing he got in the big Nora Reed thread and tried to do some damage control afterwards, so here's his thread and what we know about him.

Here's some sperging that he did just today about all this Internet drama that he voluntarily gets himself into. He'll never admit that it was his own fault but it's just easier to conveniently have place the blame on some boogeyman he doesn't like. Pretty standard cow behavior if you ask me, but there's more to it.



















Spoiler: His dox just to rub it into his face again









The subsequent butthurt from this incident:









His white knights:



Spoiler















He even admits that no one likes or cares about his tweets.




Face it Brian, you are here forever and this thread and to rub that fact into your face.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 26, 2016)

Celthulu????thulu.....thulu....lol

Edit: His twitter is open again because attention whore.


Spoiler


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 26, 2016)

There was a point, in a bygone age, when I felt sorry for this one. I mean look at his tweeting patterns. The dude's clearly delusional and has absolutely no idea how to conduct himself off Twitter. He blames everything but his own refusal to actually learn how to better himself for his actions, and that's really, _really_ fucking sad.

...But then you see him willingly immerse himself head-first in the Norasphere, and you realize he's bringing it on himself for the same reason many of Nora's orbiter's do: He's obsessed with getting attention and he would rather be mocked by us than ignored. In most ways, we are giving him exactly what he wants, and far be it from me to not indulge some idiot entertainingly blowing themselves up.

All I know is that our resident eldritch abomination, Great @Cthulhu, is so, so disappointed in him.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 26, 2016)

I dunno he seems like a pretty normal Internet loser.


chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-26_3-1-58-png.108363/


Oh wait there it is. All I needed to see.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 26, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> I dunno he seems like a pretty normal Internet loser.
> 
> Oh wait there it is. All I needed to see.



Xe pronouns for a totally normal looking guy with a beard screams utter snowflake.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 26, 2016)

@chimpburgers some of this content may need to be in the OP.


Spoiler: Milk













Unfortunately for Brian, we have the archive. http://archive.md/vndwK



Spoiler



It was a November evening in 2014. I had used the internet handle TopGearNY or some variant of it for a lot of things since 2004. And you know what? It was starting to get a little bit boring. Plus it didn’t look aesthetically appealing and it felt awkward to tell people that my Twitter @ was “TopGearNY” in meatspace. I puzzled over what would be a good solid handle to switch over my internet accounts to. I had recently become invested in social justice after being a shitlord most of my life and I wanted to shed some of the baggage of the old ID. I was also huge into Battlefield 4. I noticed this one achievement, pictured above, while cruising through my stats on Battlelog.
“Swedish Steel”.

It had a really nice ring to it. And I’m part Swedish, but mostly Irish (later I’d find out also Basque but that’s neither here nor there). So I liked this particular turn of phrase, something Steel. And I’m Irish. Irish Steel… ehhh. The Irish are Celtic people. Celtic Steel. Yes, that sounds nice.

Freeze frame.

I am autistic. There’s a lot of baggage that goes with that label but what pertains most to this current situation is that I am not able to naturally intuit the responses to anything I say or affix myself with on the fly. I am able to socially interact just fine by doing what I personally call “autism database cross-reference”. Through my two decades plus of being autistic I have built up a vast collection of colloquialisms, contexts, turns of phrase, sentences, and carefully mentally cataloged every single one so that I can put up some reasonable facsimile of functioning by cross-referencing what I plan to say with the context in which I am saying it and determining the potential reaction based off of that. It’s not perfect. Sometimes I blow a read, or forget to consider a particular context, and end up coming off as a total asshole.

Unfreeze frame.

I change my Twitter handle to CelticSteelNY. Nobody cares… For a couple of months. Then a lot of tl;dr things happen, and out of these things comes a particularly well-respected person in Twitter social justice circles calling me “Celtic Nazi Steel” in response to something I did that they didn’t like. I initially laughed it off. It was made of whole cloth, anybody could read my timeline and see that I clearly wasn’t a Nazi. It’d go away.

It didn’t go away. Instead, the accusations only intensified and grew more and more in number, resulting in the total dissolution of my online support network to a fraction of what it was. Multiple reasons were floated to complete intercontinental reaches to justify accusing me of white supremacy and Neo-Nazi sympathies.

One such reason was that I called the constant repetition of these accusations a “Big Lie” propaganda technique, where a falsehood is constantly repeated ad nauseum until it becomes a generally accepted fact regardless of its truthiness. My using of this phrase to call me a Nazi was justified because the specific term “Big Lie” was coined by Hitler. No specific incidents of my promoting white supremacy, just I used a phrase that was once used by Hitler.

Another such reason was that I was not sure that the use of witch imagery for Halloween and by trans women was cultural appropriation of the Wiccan religion. That… I can’t even tell you, reader. You’ll have to figure that one on your own.

But the one accusation that’s really stuck is that the handle “CelticSteelNY” sounds “Nazi-ish”. This particular accusation is currently being used to justify a doxing attempt on me to expose alleged ties to “white supremacy” that, quite frankly, the people perpetrating this attempt are already 100% convinced exist and cannot be persuaded otherwise by any sort of logic.

They have become convinced that there is no possible explanation for the handle “CelticSteelNY” except for white supremacy, because it “sounds” Nazi-ish and returns a couple of results on Google search. And I do mean a COUPLE.
Behold the vast collection of receipts proving beyond a doubt that Celtic Steel is a Nazi dogwhistle term. Tremble in fear of my deep undercover nature. Hat tip to Izzy Galvez for the screencap.
It has not escaped my attention that the term Celtic Steel does have some black metal/neopagan connotations, though. But these didn’t cross my “autism database” reads because, quite frankly, it’s still a pan-galactic hyperspace jump to make that connection. The Celtic peoples were regarded as sub-Aryan by the Nazis and, to be quite blunt, I don’t feel like I, as an Irish person, should have to take any guff because racist people attempt to co-opt my cultural heritage in an effort to boost their own whiteness. There is nothing inherently racist in being aware of and proud in one’s heritage with a people whose arc of history vastly differs from that of traditionally white Europe.
It is absolutely ludicrous that I should have to spell this out for you, but here we are:

I am not a Nazi, nor a white supremacist. I fully admit to possibly having racially problematic thought processes or ingrained biases which I take utmost care to suss out and rectify once I become aware of them. But don’t we all? Furthermore, isn’t that very concept, of realizing one can be problematic but we fix it when we stumble on it a bedrock of social justice? I digress, though.

These ever-shifting accusations about my alleged ties to white supremacy based on my chosen handle are, I believe and many around me agree, a specific form of gaslighting tailored towards preying on my inability to naturally infer connotation to what I’m saying and how I present it. As soon as I clue in to one reading that proves beyond a doubt that I am a Nazi and debunk it, it immediately shifts towards another one, creating even more paranoia and stress on me as I now must struggle to catalog this new context and situation for my “autism database”.

It may be that this attempt at doxing me has been the last straw for many previously silent to now speak in my defense, to add their voices to a chorus bluntly refuting this narrative bubbling up from the recesses of garbage-tier social justice, but I wanted to put everything down in writing, almost as much for my own peace of mind and sorting my own thoughts as for explaining to those of you at home how we reached this point.

Azathoth bless us all.

*UPDATE:* I reached out to contact Liam Hogan, on twitter as @Limerick1914 and a historian regarding slavery, as well as an ace debunker of “Irish slavery” and other white supremacist revisionist history, to ask him if in all his research he had ever come across “Celtic Steel” as a dogwhistle term among white supremacists. His answer was:
@CeltThulu the Celtic cross is very popular with Neo-Nazis/white nationalists (see the Stormfront logo) I've never heard of "Celtic steel"?
 — @limerick1914
Further private conversation in DMs reaffirmed that he has genuinely never heard of a single instance of Celtic Steel being invoked as a term of white supremacy, and has little idea where the concept could have come from. With his permission I’ve added this context to the post in order to further illustrate how far of a reach this current campaign against me is.






























\\





















































https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-22_5-2-18-png.106911/























 

































He's also one of those American wannabe Irish that real Irishmen despise, which they almost certainly would since Brian denies the Irish were ever used as slaves. https://twitter.com/search?q=from:celtthulu irish&src=typd


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 26, 2016)

"Autism, ADHD, OCD, PTSD, depression, cancer survivor, brain damage affecting the speech area of the brain"
"i've never been officially diagnosed bc my mom doesn't believe in mental illness"
Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 26, 2016)

Spoiler: TW: Autistic retard















































































@chimpburgers this cow was in contact with camethedawn https://twitter.com/search?q=from:celtthulu camethedawnxp&src=typd


----------



## Kiras left nipple (Jun 26, 2016)

second picture clearly shopping for his period....


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh god those tweets. 'My girlfriend broke up with me on my anniversary/birthday and has been fucking a 40 year old'
'I avoid eye contact with people constantly'
'Cancer/autism/pneumonia'
It's a literal list.
0 likes. 0 shares. This got sad.
My fave is 'there are kids entering high school born after when I had sex.'


----------



## The Bourguignon (Jun 26, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> Oh god those tweets. 'My girlfriend broke up with me on my anniversary/birthday and has been fucking a 40 year old'
> 'I avoid eye contact with people constantly'
> 'Cancer/autism/pneumonia'
> 0 likes. 0 shares. This got sad.


i felt bad for him, then i realized what a loser he really is.


----------



## kcbbq (Jun 26, 2016)

He's trying too hard to look hard.


----------



## selere (Jun 26, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> "Autism, ADHD, OCD, PTSD, depression, cancer survivor, brain damage affecting the speech area of the brain"
> "i've never been officially diagnosed bc my mom doesn't believe in mental illness"
> Yeah that sounds about right.



To be honest, you can tell he has autism just by looking at his face.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 26, 2016)

selere said:


> To be honest, you can tell he has autism just by looking at his face.


Maybe it's his age but I disagree. He seems mostly normal but imagine you get a job at the same retail store, he's been there for 10 years (of course) so he shows you the ropes. And he just unloads all this shit. Then it would be apparent.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm kinda skeptical about his autism, myself. It's a possibility, but a lot of the things he attributes to "autism" just sound like him being an introverted nerd with social anxiety. Dude needs to stop hoarding labels and start seeing a legit therapist (and no, "my mom won't let me" is not an excuse for someone who's pushing 30).


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 26, 2016)

Spoiler: Content, mostly about his relationship with his mom


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Xe pronouns for a totally normal looking guy with a beard screams utter snowflake.


So he is claiming gender variance?
Hughes appears to be just a normal guy, I wonder if this one can be saved with heavy medications and therapy before the crazy spreads too far.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 26, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: Content, mostly about his relationship with his mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll grant him that his mom sounds like kind of a bitch, but come the fuck _on_. He's acting like a literal teenager.


> my mom just called me a lazy asshole for not having the motivation to make my own dinner


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 27, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> [pages and pages of retarded babbling]



Have none of these spastics ever heard of a blog?


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 27, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Have none of these spastics ever heard of a blog?


Or Twitlonger for that matter. They are too stupid and lazy to bother with that too.


----------



## kcbbq (Jun 27, 2016)

Chimping out over onions, and not just once.

I hope the explanation really is that he does have brain damage because the alternative is being a pussy on a historical level.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 27, 2016)

kcbbq said:


> Chimping out over onions, and not just once.
> 
> I hope the explanation really is that he does have brain damage because the alternative is being a pussy on a historical level.


Chimpouts over onions, carrots, and mushrooms.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jun 27, 2016)

Has he specified what kind of cancer he had? From that scar picture, it looks like he had some kind of cancerous mole that was removed. And on one hand, yeah any cancer diagnosis is scary, but on the other hand having a mole removed by non-invasive surgery they don't even put you under for does not put you in the same league as people who have to spend months on chemo and get body parts cut out/off to survive.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Jesus Christ, there are so many words and they're all the same words...


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 28, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 109064
> 
> View attachment 109065
> 
> View attachment 109066


Dating an autistic person tends to be the quick path to ripping your own hair out..


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 28, 2016)

Triggered by tankies mocking Colby Klaus.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## ActualKiwi (Jul 3, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 111059


Praise be to based blue, she of many harps.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (Jul 5, 2016)

There's a ShopRite about a mile and a half from his house, at the intersection of Route 1 and Old Post Road. That proximity means he could walk there if needed, and I'm sure he gets call-ins if someone's absent -- which would add to the size of his check.

I've met a bunch of multiplayer gamers that hold similar gigs -- usually after working second or third shift, all the bars are closed so you've got to have fun somewhere. Moreover, if you work graveyard, you can play a few games and pump yourself up before your shift's about to start. And if they moved him to the checkout line because of his injury (I assume he was working stock) he's probably got some serious checkout speed thanks to all the gaming.

Already, he's ahead of Nora Reed because he is actually _employed_. And because he can point out where the bread aisle is without having to draw up shitty MSPaint games about how he gets this every day -- he's way ahead of David S. Gallant. The "Celtic Steel" debacle should be a wake-up call for him: Ditch these SJW moonbats and take that nice pink-haired girl on the register out to a Mets game.

And if he doesn't -- it'll only lead to problems.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 8, 2016)

Suicide watch?






Spoiler


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Jul 9, 2016)

There's no way he could have gotten ulcers from Internet drama because ulcers are caused by bacteria.


----------



## drain (Jul 10, 2016)

Dude uses Twitter for his stream of  consciousness.


----------



## polonium (Jul 10, 2016)

Dude is a total pussy


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 11, 2016)

polonium said:


> Dude is a total pussy


Tango down.





Looks like it was in response to a .


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 12, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-7-12_18-55-25-png.114832/


He should an hero anyways to make sure the pain doesn't get worse.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 13, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 115119





Coldgrip said:


> He should an hero anyways to make sure the pain doesn't get worse.


Should of taken my advice Brian.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


There is only one reaction image that works as a response to this:


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Aug 18, 2016)

Brian Hughes has been accused of sexually assaulting women. He, of course, spergs out to try and prove the accuser is wrong.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2016)

Again? So soon?

What's with this group and these accusations? I mean, true or not there's a huge problem here. That's like three of them this month.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 18, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Again? So soon?
> 
> What's with this group and these accusations? I mean, true or not there's a huge problem here. That's like three of them this month.


Well, this one isn't fat and isn't a homosexual. Obviously, he's got to be a sexual deviant.


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Well, this one isn't fat and isn't a homosexual. Obviously, he's got to be a sexual deviant.


And a faggot.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

We only said you were ACCUSED of it Brian. Jfc lern 2 read.


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> We only said you were ACCUSED of it Brian


Accused but the guilt is building in him. For being white, pretend-re-tarded and a rapist.


----------



## Syukoshoeko (Aug 19, 2016)

He actually thinks he's a tranny, these faggots never cease to amaze me.


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Syukoshoeko said:


> He actually thinks he's a tranny,


When did this bearded, balding faggot say they were also a tranny?


----------



## Syukoshoeko (Aug 19, 2016)

randomfarmer said:


> When did this bearded, balding faggot say they were also a tranny?


One of the tweets posted right above he nearly outright says he is,but he already used fake pronouns before


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I read it again, I wonder if it is more of a tranny-defence cry than actually being in any way trans. "Stop picking on me for being a rapist, I am trans, I can't be a rapist, here is my YouTube, Soundcloud, Tumbler, Facebook, Deviantart, Greenlight and Patreon links"


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 20, 2016)

Triggered by Bette Midler of all people


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol That McChicken tweet
Brian blocked a while ago because I told him if he wasn't nicer to his mom she wouldn't trade in his Good Boy Points for chicken tendies anymore.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 8, 2016)

Brian blabbing about Tim Tebow


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Sep 18, 2016)

Someone's hurting Brian's feelings


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 19, 2016)

Look at all this virtue signaling! Isn't he a good ally?


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 19, 2016)

I remember when thefrogman used the same analogy with M&M's to justify misandry. I bet Celty here was okay with that one.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know, Brian


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 20, 2016)

So who accused this guy of sexual harassment?


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 22, 2016)

Right, it's Out that needs to get fucked, and not you. Sure.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 20, 2016)

Brian Hughes is trying to involve himself in the Zinnia Jones troon clusterfuck.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 2, 2016)

No CuckThulu, that was just you passing a wet fart


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Nov 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Brian Hughes is trying to involve himself in the Zinnia Jones troon clusterfuck.
> 
> View attachment 145954
> 
> ...


Does mommy dearest know that her lil nigga is a tranny now? 
Will she still feed her lil nigga chicken tendies and Mountain Dew?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2016)

And nothing of value was lost


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 8, 2016)

Why do these asshats always have to announce that they are leaving? I mean seriously, just get on with it and go. SMH


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2016)

Kyyyyyyyle said:


> Why do these asshats always have to announce that they are leaving? I mean seriously, just get on with it and go. SMH



To his (very little) credit, he hasn't been on Twitter since then. Probably hunkered down somewhere with David S. Gallant.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 8, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> To his (very little) credit, he hasn't been on Twitter since then. Probably hunkered down somewhere with David S. Gallant.


It wouldn't be surprising if they're in a Skype group reading Twitter to each other.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2016)

His stupid little goodbye


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 8, 2016)

Get ON with it you Autistic tard! Leave! Eeesh.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Dec 24, 2016)

@Army Burger guess what came crawling back for Twitter asspats already?


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 24, 2016)

It's a Christmas miracle! /sneed


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 27, 2016)

Three spergs in a pod.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 27, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Three spergs in a pod.
> 
> View attachment 166899



What the fuck is wrong with these gross, disgusting people?  What conceivably would make these insane idiots think anyone would want to hear this oversharing, nasty ass shit?

And they wonder why the lot of them got chucked on a blocklist.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these gross, disgusting people?  What conceivably would make these insane idiots think anyone would want to hear this oversharing, nasty ass shit?
> 
> And they wonder why the lot of them got chucked on a blocklist.



They've never heard of the DM feature.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 28, 2016)

Hellfire said:


>


So little would be lost.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 28, 2016)

It's like everything this schmuck posts has been carefully crafted to say "I'm a pathetic loser. Please show me pity and give me attention. I'm so very, very lonely." It's fucking sad to see a grown-ass man act like this. Grow a back bone and stop your pathetic sniveling. Be a man and show some self respect.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## randomfarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


I enjoy Brian's blame for the Milo success falling on CIS people.
Brian is a dainty girl just like Jake Alley.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

Okay, let's see what this says...

https://twitter.com/Eremitpurpur/status/822075965887094784
http://archive.md/FC7K9
http://archive.md/aUX5X
http://archive.md/nqUeh

Holy autism Batman!
(note, this shit is as bad as Jake Alley, it won't even fit in one cap)


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 19, 2017)

He has an "extended bio" now and claims he's a "secular Jew"


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He has an "extended bio" now and claims he's a "secular Jew"



Copying Becca?


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 26, 2017)

"Six-inch long, quarter-inch deep gash"

Here in America we call those "scratches".


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's a tweet chain from February 3: https://archive.md/s0koM

Also, here's an image he made on January 28 that I almost decided not to post because how cringy it is. I don't know what he calls it, but I'm gonna call it "Day of Cringe: Sperg vs Sperg".



Spoiler


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 18, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 19, 2017)

Please, I have knowledge of a lot of esoteric shit and I'm not even autistic.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 19, 2017)

Autistic screeching about the new Mass Effect game


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Autistic screeching about the new Mass Effect game



MASS EFFECT DID NOTHING WRONG.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 19, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Autistic screeching about the new Mass Effect game



>2017
>Defending BioWare


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 20, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> >2017
> >Defending BioWare


Well, someone has to stand up for the poor people at a video game developer owned by one of the biggest players in the industry! /sneed


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Well, someone has to stand up for the poor people at a video game developer owned by one of the biggest players in the industry! /sneed



Something something, gamers hate women.
Now I'll just go back to playing videogames for 23 more hours today.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 22, 2017)

CuckThulu screeching about some person on Twitter


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Army Burger (Mar 23, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 196346



"I'm not being allowed to adopt a new one"

Huh, I'd like to know the story behind this event.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 24, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> "I'm not being allowed to adopt a new one"
> 
> Huh, I'd like to know the story behind this event.



...Secret furry?


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm just assuming Brian was Lenny and he didn't put the rabbits down.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## KkSlyder (Mar 30, 2017)

Its kinda sad knowing that we are the only ones that actaully pay attention to him


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 30, 2017)

Lets not kid ourselves here CuckThulu, it's always the image on the right.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 31, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Lets not kid ourselves here CuckThulu, it's always the image on the right.


I'd imagine him more as your avatar in either scenario.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 16, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Lets not kid ourselves here CuckThulu, it's always the image on the right.



You are the shitty Leftism though, Brian.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> You are the shitty Leftism though, Brian.








Brian isn't the good version of anything.


----------



## Hellfire (May 3, 2017)

Crosspost, cow crossover.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Lemme guess, the "Fake Jew" accusation?


----------



## Army Burger (May 21, 2017)

You know Brian, I'd be inclined to agree with you if it wasn't for the fact that you shart your pants about eating mushrooms, among many other things.


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2017)

Of course he hates vegetables.


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 21, 2017)

I agree with Brian mushrooms can take a hike


----------



## Army Burger (May 22, 2017)

Hahahaha that is just sad


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Hahahaha that is just sad



How is that possible?
I don't understand how you can be friends with someone and work with them and not know they're dead.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 1, 2017)

Chan the Wizard said:


> How is that possible?
> I don't understand how you can be friends with someone and work with them and not know they're dead.



I could totally see it happening to someone if the person not in the know was a toxic guy. You know, someone like CuckThulu


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> I could totally see it happening to someone if the person not in the know was a toxic guy. You know, someone like CuckThulu



I'm friends with people across the country and on different continents, if I didn't hear from them on at least social media over the course of a week without warning, I'd be concerned and check in on them.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 1, 2017)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I'm friends with people across the country and on different continents, if I didn't hear from them on at least social media over the course of a week without warning, I'd be concerned and check in on them.



In a normal person, this might lead to some introspective thoughts, and potentially some self-improvement. With Brian, it'll just be more REEEEEEEEEEing about how his mom put mushrooms in his dinner.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Hahahaha that is just sad



Confirmed that he's such an insufferable piece of shit that nobody even cared.  Possibly, they didn't want him to show up and stink up the funeral.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2017)

retweeting a thread saying that Republicans and Fascists are the same thing.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2017)

He's crying about Based Blue. http://archive.md/PuLrL


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 323758


Play COD and jerk  it to tranny porn.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Nov 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 323758



Rape.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## SwattedKat (Dec 31, 2017)

He literally acts like a five year old about vegetables. Pick that shit out of your food, you difficult tard.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Mar 12, 2018)

I say this about most NJ lolcows, but I feel like I've seen this man somewhere in real life before (or maybe a relative?). That face is pretty recognizable.



Hellfire said:


>



How do you make that type of situation about you? Maybe we should get some tips from this guy in mental gymnastics. Nobody would have the cops sic'ed on them from a dox unless they did something heinous, or someone said they did something bad.

(inb4 this guy's actually some type of pedo/rapist but he's just hiding it)



Hellfire said:


>



Quick question, what the fuck does this mean? It sounds like a bunch of word salad.
Also, if you were a REAL alt-righter or whatever this guy identifies as, you'd just say the n word.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Mar 13, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> Nobody would have the cops sic'ed on them from a dox unless they did something heinous, or someone said they did something bad.


Ehh to be fair there's been enough articles on the net about swatting that anyone who gets doxxed and sees a bunch of cops could get anxious, still dumb but semi-understandable.


----------



## Army Burger (May 27, 2018)

There goes CuckThulu, whining about how he hasn't been able to maintain contact with some of his friends because GG.


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> There goes CuckThulu, whining about how he hasn't been able to maintain contact with some of his friends because GG.



He reminds me of Jake when he whines like this.  Yeah I'm sure dozens of people want nothing to do with you and it's because of goobergrape and not because you're an insufferable whining cunt who never does anything but bitch and complain.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 2, 2018)

Cow crossover. He got triggered because some think Pride month isn't for "asexual" incels like himself.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 2, 2018)

Wouldn't he be included as an "enby?" Or does he know nobody buys that?


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Hellfire (Sep 20, 2018)

Cow crossover with Jake Alley, who lied about a woman of color as part of a 3+ year grudge, got called out for lying, then had idiots like Brian Hughes try to white knight him.


----------



## Damn Near (Sep 20, 2018)

Jesus Christ, this guy may be the biggest faggot in the world


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 2, 2018)

"RRRREEEE ISRAEL"


----------



## Safir (Oct 3, 2018)

View attachment 556809
"We Jews would rather perpetrate genocide than open a bakery."

(Also, I'm calling bullshit on it in the broader sense. There are several culturally distinct ethnic Jewish groups in my country who feel no kinship with Israel and consider them basically LARPers, on par with Wiccans or the Knights Templar.)


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Oct 3, 2018)

I wonder if he’s an actual convert or if he’s a Rebecca convert?


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 3, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with Jake Alley


Starting from page 1, my thought was, "white male, SocJus twitter circles, momma's boy, perfect friend for Jake Alley" and they're already shipped together, perfect


----------



## RatRoyalty (Oct 4, 2018)

The worst type of discourse in social justice/leftist circles is lane discourse, as in "stay in your lane". Now I get the thinking when Person A gets an ingrown toenail and Person B, who's never had one, tries to give Person A advice. But to say that only Israelis and Palestinians should have a say in the discussion of Israel/Palestine is essentially calling for the more dominant side to continue to dominate. Especially since this dude is converting to Judaism and isn't an actual Jew, he's just co-opting their religion.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 25, 2018)

Army Burger said:


>



"I'm not actually a government plant trying to destroy my ideological enemies, I'm just a fat reatard trying to destroy my ideological enemies."

Weird flex but ok.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 25, 2018)

I N C E L S

B O O T L I C K I N G


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Nov 25, 2018)

How are you going to pay for muh socialism if you don’t collect taxes?
This is why communists always execute the degenerates.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 25, 2018)

Brian is really ass-blasted about this


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Brian is really ass-blasted about this



Is he scared once they tire of the thots they'll report him to the IRS? Does Bribri even pay any taxes?


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 26, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Does Bribri even pay any taxes?


That would imply he has any income to begin with


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 9, 2019)

Coming out throwing haymakers in the Peter Coffin-rapist drama.


----------



## docuseal (Apr 30, 2019)

this one needs more attention, he's funny as fuck. recently he's come out as trans AND "plural", and it was inspired by being made fun of on a Reply Guy cringe account. 











Mr. Wrestling


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 30, 2019)

Dude is so obviously fake it hurts. He follows all the trends possible to try and get other people to acknowledge him as anything other than some dramasperg who's been accused of sexually exploiting women. He's not "plural" or trans or even a Jewish convert, he's just some fat idiot who's trying to emulate REEEEEbecca Gerber. That's the saddest thing I've ever had to type in my whole life, btw.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, just when I think CuckThulu can't get more pathetic, he manages to break new ground.


----------



## Trombonista (May 2, 2019)

docuseal said:


> this one needs more attention, he's funny as fuck. recently he's come out as trans AND "plural", and it was inspired by being made fun of on a Reply Guy cringe account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's adopting a "femme" persona to hit on lesbians.


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 2, 2019)

Do we have any info on the Reply Guy thing?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (May 2, 2019)

RatRoyalty said:


> Do we have any info on the Reply Guy thing?


Brian had beef with a new replyguys.txt account for using screenshots of men awkwardly sucking up to anti-GG women.







Spoiler: The image he's quoting









He then claimed that the account's followers started harassing him on Discord. (Crossover with the rapist Rory Walker, also.)





Unsurprisingly, the replyguys.txt account fairly quickly managed to find examples of Brian behaving like a Reply Guy, which he was not happy about.






Spoiler: Images in tweet



















A little while afterward, Brian decided to roll out the "coming out as a plural lesbian" thing outlined above. It's more or less an extremely convoluted way of saying "I'm not going to transition, but I'm going to say I'm a lesbian on the internet now because people thinking I'm a creepy man makes me mad".









Come on dude, you don't just pull "well actually there's a trans woman living in my head" out of your ass just so you can see some titties.


----------



## Damn Near (May 2, 2019)

So that idiot went from fake Irish to fake Jewish? What a tiresome person


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 2, 2019)

Jesus christ what an absolutely pathetic excuse. Brian it's okay to like girldick and be thirsty for that amazing mouthfeel if you're a dude. No matter if you get dunked on for being a reply guy or not. Responding in this manner is just cringe and is such an obvious ploy bruh.


----------



## Hellfire (May 2, 2019)




----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (May 3, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 745035
> 
> 
> View attachment 745042
> ...


In other words, Brian just outed himself as someone known in real life to be a malingering liar disbelieved by even his own union. Not surprising, in light of this cringe-worthy latest display of absolutely transparent victim-mongering.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2019)

Brian declares that not a single man is trooning out in order to set records and win, because according to him women's sports are so "lowly regarded" that men wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 5, 2019)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> In other words, Brian just outed himself as someone known in real life to be a malingering liar disbelieved by even his own union. Not surprising, in light of this cringe-worthy latest display of absolutely transparent victim-mongering.



Unions and even actually decent bosses are two groups that don't like getting lied to.


----------



## Hellfire (May 19, 2019)

He's still getting shit on by everyone who takes notice of him.






Cow crossover


----------



## Trombonista (May 23, 2019)

What the hell is Celtic Anarchist Judaism? Is he a convert in the vein of Becky Gerber?


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 24, 2019)

The word "folx" bugs me because its supposed to be inclusive, but "folks" is already inclusive. Adding the "x" for non-binary people just makes the person using the word look like a performative asshole. Its a word exclusive to online, you can't pronounce the "x" IRL because its the same sound as "ks".

Whenever I see goofy people online people use it they're always the types who have to remind you how woke they are. Its self-serving nonsense.


----------



## Darndirty (Jun 4, 2019)

"If your sending a titty pic you dont want a masc to see"

Oh lord. This nigga is either stupidest or just the most brazzen of the fake DID ive ever seen. I believe torrens "system" over this guy.

I dont buy the autism either, he doesn't look autistic i know that's an imperfect method, but i dont see it. 

Just seems like an incel to me.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 14, 2019)

He's still *seething* about being on the Reply Guys account. http://archive.md/DXf20

"femme trans person" Nope.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 15, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> He's still *seething* about being on the Reply Guys account. http://archive.md/DXf20
> View attachment 800650
> "femme trans person" Nope.
> View attachment 800654


Remember when you, a cis male, got so assblasted about landing on a Reply Guys account that you started LARPing as a trans lesbian to try to guilt them into deleting it? I sure do.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 20, 2019)

He ebegged for $700 because of an "electrical fire" supposedly caused by a PS4 controller.
"I'm not okay btw. My hand hurts, I need a hug. And it's just starting to sink in that I could have electrocuted myself reaching in not knowing if there was still current going through the wires."


----------



## Damn Near (Jun 22, 2019)

Doesn't this faggot live with his parents?


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 22, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Doesn't this faggot live with his parents?


Yes.

Here's some recent chimping at Kiwi Farms:













						✡️ Talmudic & Druidic 🇮🇪 on Twitter: "Seems KF is a topic du jour s…
					

archived 22 Jun 2019 15:54:13 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						✡️ Talmudic & Druidic 🇮🇪 on Twitter: "I got there for slightly diff…
					

archived 22 Jun 2019 15:54:18 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						✡️ Talmudic & Druidic 🇮🇪 on Twitter: "For some reason aside from th…
					

archived 22 Jun 2019 15:54:24 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						✡️ Talmudic & Druidic 🇮🇪 on Twitter: "The last time I checked my th…
					

archived 22 Jun 2019 15:54:38 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## docuseal (Aug 8, 2019)

imagine this coming from:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2019)

Army Burger said:


>



Mhm sure, which is why you've complained about us with who was it... Basic Becky? A bunch of times still in like the last year or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 9, 2019)

docuseal said:


> View attachment 881680
> 
> imagine this coming from:
> 
> View attachment 881682


What a ladies man!


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 9, 2019)

docuseal said:


> View attachment 881680
> 
> imagine this coming from:
> 
> View attachment 881682


"Baww why won't lesbians ride my dick?!"


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 9, 2019)

Every time this thread gets updated and it’s not because he went on a shooting spree I’m surprised. He’s got the face of an autistic white guy that shoots up a bunch of women.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 28, 2019)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Every time this thread gets updated and it’s not because he went on a shooting spree I’m surprised. He’s got the face of an autistic white guy that shoots up a bunch of women.


he's too big of a pussy


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> he's too big of a pussy



If he got arrested for spree killing their might be some really freaky girl willing to be his wife. Considering all of the weird fucks who schlick to dudes like Charlie Manson and Dylan Storm Roof.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 28, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> If he got arrested for spree killing their might be some really freaky girl willing to be his wife. Considering all of the weird fucks who schlick to dudes like Charlie Manson and Dylan Storm Roof.


He'd chase her off with his revolting neediness. The man is a dud


----------



## RatRoyalty (Aug 28, 2019)

Its funny how he bitches about this thread as if there's anything going on here that could in any way disrupt his life. Its not like he's posting pictures of himself in a diaper on a private account. He tweets on his public twitter about dumb shit, we talk about it and mildly dunk on his stupidity, and he acts like he's the victim of some vicious harassment campaign.

This dude is the literal definition of reply guy. He's the dude standing outside of the conversation circle trying to wedge in.


----------



## lecher (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Trombonista (Sep 16, 2019)

lecher said:


>


Lol, even the informed consent clinics must have laughed in his face.


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Sep 16, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> Lol, even the informed consent clinics must have laughed in his face.


Nah, he's just making an excuse for his complete lack of effort in something that is after all just a cynical attempt to gain SJW social capital.


----------



## Damn Near (Sep 16, 2019)

I think Dobson could probably beat this guy up


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 18, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> Lol, even the informed consent clinics must have laughed in his face.



There's like a dozen planned parenthood's in Hughes' immediate vicinity how does this guy not have access? I think the real reason is knowing its all a lie that came about to deflect being dunked on for reply guy'ing.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah there's no reason he couldn't transition if he really wanted to, he's probably worried about how his family would react. Dude's like thirty, he shouldn't be living his life based on what others think at this point. Or it's all an elaborate charade to fool his 0 Twitter followers.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 2, 2020)

Brian is owning Secret Garden Gnome and PedoShrimpy on Twitter and it's hilarious:


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 2, 2020)

If he's turned against SGG, does that mean he's also fallen out with Nora Reed?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jan 3, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> If he's turned against SGG, does that mean he's also fallen out with Nora Reed?



Nora is quite mercenary, so if it comes down to it, I think she’d support Brian over Jake on this. Chris is an open pedophile. He doesn’t have coverage like Nyberg, so I don’t think anyone other than Jake is dumb enough to make him the hill to die on.


----------

